# Check Out This Hunting Club Awsome !!!



## dglover (Jun 29, 2008)

www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com  I believe these guys are running the best hunting club in northwest georgia MEGA FOOD PLOTS,GOOD DEER,TURKEY,DUCKS,QUAIL,DOVE,RABBIT AND THE BIG OLE FOX SQUIRRELLS NICE PEOPLE THEY ARE LOOKING FOR MEMBERS TOO.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 29, 2008)

You are right, found out about club a few years ago and have been really happy joining every year since. My dad and I share a lot of great memories every year turkey, duck, & deer hunting. Dad shot a really nice double bearded bird this past season. Also, we really enjoy the awsome trout stream, caught some really nice rainbows and red eyes recently! www.silvercreekhuntingclub.com , check it out!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 30, 2008)

If I was alittle closer I'd like to coon hunt it..Looks like it should hold a few!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 30, 2008)

WOW!!! That's like Big Lazer creek back in the 80's no thanks! Seems like good fellowship though


----------



## Icecycle559 (Jun 30, 2008)

There are 90 members in this club, but with 4,800 acres to hunt in prime deer country, there is plenty of room left.  That leaves each hunter 53+ acres each if EVERYONE in the club shows up at the same time. They have BEARS, HOGS, TURKEYS, RABBITS and of course plenty DEER.  I joined this year. On a tour of the property, I seen the animals myself.  The rules are not bad at all. If you hunt legal and ethically, you wouldn't have a problem with the rules either.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 30, 2008)

Somebody please PM me a password so I can look at the maps.


----------



## rolltide (Jun 30, 2008)

icecyccle559 pm sent.


----------



## Chris Tyre (Jun 30, 2008)

I see some hard knocks from people on this club. By looking at the photos of deer harvested and live deer if I were not in my own club I would surely consider this one. Nice camp house too. If something happens to my club next year I'll be giving you guys a call. Free Bump!


----------



## brittonl (Jun 30, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka, 

I am not sure of the login for the maps, but will try to find out for you ASAP. Sorry for the delay!

Also, thanks everyone for your inputs and opinions. Yes, this club may not be for everyone, but show me one club that every hunter would have zero complaints about. Impossible!


----------



## killNgrill (Jun 30, 2008)

i stumbled upon this website yesterday actually, the only thing im wondering is the whole deal about planting a food plot. im assuming they have equipment for the club to make these plots?


----------



## emtguy (Jun 30, 2008)

Bucks must be shoulder mounted or European mounted by licensed taxidermist.

This came off the rules page on website, My question is, If i see a nice buck thats in the legal limits of the club rules and i shoot him do i have to get him mounted?
This makes no sense, some people cant afford a lic. taxidermist and some like myself will european mount it at home in 6 hours and it look perfect.
Thats a tough rule to have to follow. Besides my wife aint gona have another mount of anything in "her" house so why mount it?


----------



## Icecycle559 (Jul 1, 2008)

Only serious hunters need to apply for membership at this club.  This is serious deer hunting at it's best.  They have been QDM managing this club for 14 years now, and remarkable bucks are taken off these properties each year.  A 15" inside spread is, to me, is trophy material for sure.  If you can't afford the $500 for a good hunting club, then stay out. That will leave more monsters for me to get mounted. I'll pick up a few porkers as well to put in my freezer.  The food plot material, I bought, only came to $200 Thats a small price to pay and we are still UNDER the $1,000 that other clubs charge for less hunting opertunities.  The big ones are there, you just have to be good enough,or lucky enough, to take them to the skinning pole.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 1, 2008)

*club*

looks good to me  
  some good looking woods  up there     
 close to home for a lot of members           
 w/   some good deer and birds       
 even w/ 90 members    ,, only 1/2 really hunt  and  only 1/2 of  those  really hunt hard  ( ever weekend )    
  would bet  , if you go during the week   you would'nt  see  many  members  at all     ////   
 so for the money  and gas / time  ,,  its a good deal 
  good luck and enjoy the land   ( before its gone ) 
   w/t


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 1, 2008)

This club sounds just like the 2 clubs that I'm in.  This sounds like a great place to trophy hunt.  If your just a meat hunter there are a thousand other clubs out there for you.  The price isn't that bad either.


----------



## brittonl (Jul 1, 2008)

KillNGrill, 
To answer your question about the equipment and food plot planting. We have " tractor members " for the club, these members pay their dues by providing their equipment services with tractors, harrows, mowers, etc. We have lots of power lines, gas lines, fields, etc. and there is a lot of work put into preparing them. We plant a variety of different plots with peas, grasses, etc. This really works out great.

emtguy,
You make a really valid point and I tend to agree. But, the club has had this rule even before I joined and has just always been the case. I believe that this rule only applies to the trophy managed tracts of land, the others that are state game law do not carry this rule..... I think. But, anyway for me and most, holding out for a decent enough deer to mount is what we want anyway. All this does is make the hunter second guess himself one more time before the trigger is pulled ......... is this a deer that I really want to mount??? Great thing is, hunt a state game law tract and do what you want one weekend and hunt a trophy tract the next. 

I really do not understand why so many are knockin this and that about the club, I can promise you every current member in the club is not 100% happy with every rule. But, they are rules to help overall in general to just better the property, wildlife, and quality of time spent in the woods. We are a really great club and for the money and amount of acres in that area, it is really a good deal. 

Walkie, you are right. I hardly ever see anyone when I hunt. Maybe a couple of folks here and there, but really not that many. And, during the week, most tracts are a ghost town. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## emtguy (Jul 1, 2008)

Didnt see that there were diff tracts with diffrent rules...makes sense that way. Atleast you dont HAVE to mount em, just dont hunt trophy tracts if you dont wana mount em.


----------



## CharrDad (Jul 2, 2008)

FREE Bump.
I took a tour of the property with these guys earlier in the spring and was really impressed. While I have chosen not to act this year, it's on my short (very short) list for next year. Seriously guys, go take a look for yourselves. The Berry College tracts are beautiful pieces of property. 

Good luck to all the members this season, I'll be watching the harvest photos pages of the website and anticipating next year.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 2, 2008)

Folks if you aren't interested in a particular club with rules it's like a web site with rules: DON'T JOIN IT ! Don't knock it with replies about their rules, it's that simple. I don't see where this club has an over abundance of rules (I've been in a club before that had over 11 PAGES of rules). Looks like some fine property with some good animals. Were it closer to me I'd jump on it myself.


----------



## brittonl (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys! Seems most of you get the big picture! I believe memberships may be down due to gas prices and that fact that a lot of folks have been laid off and work a little slow for most ......... could be wrong.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 7, 2008)

Icecycle559 said:


> There are 90 members in this club, but with 4,800 acres to hunt in prime deer country, there is plenty of room left.  That leaves each hunter 53+ acres each if EVERYONE in the club shows up at the same time. They have BEARS, HOGS, TURKEYS, RABBITS and of course plenty DEER.  I joined this year. On a tour of the property, I seen the animals myself.  The rules are not bad at all. If you hunt legal and ethically, you wouldn't have a problem with the rules either.



I have seen all of these properties I have a few friends in it and some that got out. It is not all huntable, nowhere close and is hunted heavily both on weekends and week days. Not bashing just trying to give everyone looking into new clubs enough information to make a good hunting decision. Good deer in the area I lease property close to the Wadkins Gin track. Overall not a bad club.


----------



## brittonl (Jul 9, 2008)

Hunter922, 

Are you a previous member of SCHC and have you seen the Berry College tracts as well? I believe that each hunter has their own view of what is huntable and what is not. An area that is easy accessable one may deem as "huntable" and an area that is not accessable one may deem at the "perfect huntable area"... my opinion. Thanks


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 10, 2008)

brittonl said:


> Hunter922,
> 
> Are you a previous member of SCHC and have you seen the Berry College tracts as well? I believe that each hunter has their own view of what is huntable and what is not. An area that is easy accessable one may deem as "huntable" and an area that is not accessable one may deem at the "perfect huntable area"... my opinion. Thanks



I am not a former member. I have seen all of the tracts including the Berry property. The unhuntable I am speaking of is Wadkins , Williams , 8-15 foot pines that you can't walk thru. Can't tree stand hunt or ground hunt and shoot more than 15 yards. The Wadkins track is near 1000 acres of which only about 60% is huntable. Williams about  500 acres with about 50% huntable.. There are other members of the club on here as well as many previous members. Dglover and BrittonL are both officers in the club.. One of my best friends is one of the guys on your photo board with deer. I have been to the last four February meetings and just have not joined .. The same best friend and I help each other with scouting. So I have seen and walked all of the properties ALOT . Like I said its an ok club.. good luck with your season and I hope you fill your membership.


----------



## PChunter (Jul 10, 2008)

i can't believe it takes $500 X 90 members = $45,000 to lease 4800 
acres of land


----------



## brittonl (Jul 10, 2008)

PChunter said:


> i can't believe it takes $500 X 90 members = $45,000 to lease 4800
> acres of land



There are some members that pay their dues in other ways than cash, tractor members, etc. Also, we have funds that go into seed, fertilizer, gates, posted signs, club vehicle tags, stickers, cook outs, paper items, sign in boards, etc, and of course property dues, insurance, etc. Hope this helps with the figures. Thanks


----------



## debo (Jul 10, 2008)

I was a member last year decide not to renew because of the travel time and gas this year. But if I would of had a camper probably still be there. I hunted the berry tracts most but have been on all the tracts and some of them are not 500 or 1000 arces of huntable woods but neither are our WMAs and thats were i got away from the big groups .But thats were some of there good bucks come from. Never saw any bear or hogs but never set in the tree without seeing deer and turkey and alot of them. Also some good folks on the club. Hopefuly get a camper some day and join back up. Good luck on your membership


----------



## blackbear (Aug 3, 2008)

PM sent


----------

